
Sandstorm for Work is Ready - mwcampbell
https://sandstorm.io/news/2016-08-31-sandstorm-for-work-ready
======
mwcampbell
I think that positioning Sandstorm as a productivity suite is smart. It's more
concrete than "cloud operating system".

